# Sheath question - Paph. Magic Mountain



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 25, 2008)

This is the first Paph. I've had where the bud has emerged encased in a sheath. The sheath is open at the bottom, but I can't figure out how the bud is going to get out. I've been tempted to help it out, or should I just leave it alone? I don't want to wreck the bloom.


----------



## charlie c (Nov 25, 2008)

Joanne,

Leave it be. The flower bud will grow its' way out of the sheath. Perfectly normal happening. 

I'm (and I'm sure you are too) looking forward to seeing the flower. These can be big, beautiful greens. Congrats and good luck.

charlie c


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, I really wasn't sure. Every other Paph I have had just had a smaller leaf-like sheath, if you know what I mean. 

I'm pretty sure there's another spike coming too...


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to agree with Charlie. Be patient


----------



## P-chan (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 1, 2008)

*Update...*

You guys were right, not that I doubted you for a second. 

Here it comes....


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks great to me! Please hurry the flower along!


----------



## P-chan (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the song "Anticipation" in my head!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2008)

:clap: Cool! I can't wait eighter!!!!:drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 21, 2008)

This thing is going to be huge...can't believe I worried about this monster not being able to fight it's way out of it's sheath. :crazy:







Another with more of the plant:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2008)

Well now, that looks promising.


----------



## Elena (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be an incredible hulk of a flower :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 21, 2008)

Very exiting!!!


Ramon


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 27, 2008)

It definetelt looks like a big bloom. Any updated pictures ???


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 27, 2008)

It's open now...dorsal & petals are way more reflexed than I would have expected. 





With a sedinii bloom for size comparison


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 27, 2008)

This is big and gorgeous!!!!! Well done Joanne!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2008)

Looking good, reflexing and all!


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2008)

That's a big bright green flower! Very pretty.



btw The bud was coming from/through a bract rather than a sheath. The term sheath is typically used for a modified leaf structure that stays attached to the crown of the plant, even after the spike pushes up past it.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 27, 2008)

Rick said:


> btw The bud was coming from/through a bract rather than a sheath. The term sheath is typically used for a modified leaf structure that stays attached to the crown of the plant, even after the spike pushes up past it.



Thank you Rick - I didn't know that.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 28, 2008)

very nice color!!! Is it all green or with yellow? Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 28, 2008)

You worry wart!....now relax...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 28, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> You worry wart!....now relax...


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Thank you Rick - I didn't know that.



You're welcome.

If (when!) you bloom a hirsutissimum or tigrinum you'll see the difference.

I also see sheaths regularly on some multi species, but the same plant doesn't seem to consistently produce sheaths with each spiking (???)


----------

